
Koding open-sources its cloud IDE, integrates it into GitLab - usirin
http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/26/koding-gitlab/
======
fella
This was exciting, right up until it said "coming soon"

~~~
devrim
:) open source is now - gitlab integration is soon.

